# "Interwoven" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 15, 2016)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

*THE RESULTS OF THIS POLL WILL REMAIN HIDDEN UNTIL IT HAS OFFICIALLY CLOSED. The identities of the entrants will also be revealed upon the close of the poll. 

The entrant who receives most votes receives a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.


This poll will close on July 25th, 2016 at 7:00pm EST.*​

​


----------



## escorial (Jul 16, 2016)

voted


----------



## -xXx- (Jul 17, 2016)

me 2.
how 'bout you?


----------



## Schrody (Jul 17, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## ned (Jul 17, 2016)

no, I haven't yet


----------



## aj47 (Jul 17, 2016)

Aye.


----------



## ned (Jul 20, 2016)

still thinking about it.....


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 20, 2016)

My votes are done. Beat you to it, ned. :triumphant:


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 21, 2016)

This was a tough, unique challenge... I struggled, but in the end, there were 3 poems that were unforgettable, and reminded me why poetry IS my passion...


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 24, 2016)

I am seriously disappointed that more poets have not voted on these fabulous poems....


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 24, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> I am seriously disappointed that more poets have not voted on these fabulous poems....



That is a pity.  I like to vote even if I don't get around to writing one.
Confession:  I did forget last month as my focus was elsewhere.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sometimes the deadline can sneak up on you.


----------



## ned (Jul 25, 2016)

hooray! - made it!


----------



## escorial (Jul 25, 2016)

ned said:


> hooray! - made it!



poor yourself a guiness man...


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 25, 2016)

*Welcome to the reveal!*

I Cannot Bear by astroannie

Unnamed by Schrody

In The Silver Twilight by ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

[entangled] by Phil Istine

The Will of the Wisp by Darkkin
*
Fragmentation Finale by Chester's Daughter - winning entry*

Extant Recall by apple

Brexit by PiP

*a small place in Poland by ned - winning entry
*

*Kindly post all congratulatory comments in the winners' thread.*


----------

